# Possible selling advice (kids bike)



## steven1988 (10 Sep 2017)

My lad has had a massive growth spurt recently and his 8 week old bike may now be up for sale. 

I'm wanting to keep the components so do you think there would be interest in a kids bike as a rolling frameset. The bike is a Scatto j cross 26 (pictured below in action)





If I've posted this in the wrong place I apologise in advance.


----------



## S-Express (10 Sep 2017)

The answer is 'probably' - I've sold a few 'framesets on ebay. As ever, the amount of interest will depend on the asking price.


----------



## steven1988 (10 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> The answer is 'probably' - I've sold a few 'framesets on ebay. As ever, the amount of interest will depend on the asking price.



I'd be looking at 250 to 300 the frame alone is 400 and then an 150 quid wheel set. However I'm not sure I'd realise that sort of cash


----------



## S-Express (10 Sep 2017)

You won't unfortunately. I can't see the frameset going for more than £150.


----------

